# Poll



## swift (Jul 18, 2007)

It has been  said in the past that we can not add signature tags because it effects the people who have dial up. Dial up is becoming more and more a thing of the past with AT&T , cable companies and several other satellite companies offering DSL.  Can we do a poll to find out just how many users are using dial up?


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 18, 2007)

Dial up here at home and I hate the boards that have lots of big things to display. Even II is a pain since they redid their website. And don't even get me started on mycokerewards !

I also use dialup in hotels and resorts when high speed is not available.

Sheila


----------



## djs (Jul 18, 2007)

There's an interesting article about that very topic here.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Jul 18, 2007)

djs said:


> There's an interesting article about that very topic here.



unbelievable..

thanks for pointing it out though, as i was guilty of the same kind of thinking as OP.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 18, 2007)

While not truly dial-up -- 80% of my connect time is via my cell phone using GPRS and (infrequently) EDGE speeds.  Still pretty slow ...


----------



## Keitht (Jul 18, 2007)

I've got broadband, but I'm still happy that many of the potential 'knobs & whistles' haven't been activated on the site.  I just want information and want to access it quickly.  Although I do have an avatar, I would be just as happy if that feature wasn't available either.
I suspect far more people don't have broadband than most of us realise.


----------



## JoAnn (Jul 18, 2007)

I still have dial up as nothing else, except through my DishTV, is available in our immediate area.  I've talked to Dish and their price is very expensive..no thanks.  Embarq has said we will be getting fast internet....sometime


----------

